# The big fat unbelievable and ultimate Big Game Raid! (BGFCD goes Mexico 09.05)



## Karstein (12. September 2005)

Habe grad mit Jan vom BGFC telefoniert - solche Euphorie nach einem Urlaub müsst ihr mal am Telefon gehört und erlebt haben!!!

Eigentlich wollte ich ihn nur für Mittwoch Abend im BG-Stammcafé "Dollinger" hier in Berlin daten, aber ohne ein paar heiße Schilderungen über 300lbs Yellowfin-Cows, 500lbs Black Marlins und aufgerauchte Avet T-RX ließ Jan mich nicht entkommen.  |supergri  :g 

Für die, die nicht beim Stammtisch dabei sein können und nicht auf zusätzliche Infos von mir bis nach Mittwoch warten können, hier der Bericht des kanadischen Skippers in Mexico, der selbst dazu sagte, er hätte solche Tage sein Leben lang noch nicht erlebt:

http://www.bloodydecks.com/forums/showthread.php?t=27451

Kann nur respektvoll feststellen: TIGHT LINES und Hut ab vor euch, Peter, Stefan und Jan! #6 #6 #6

Weitere Schilderungen und Fotos sind auch auf der BGFCD-Seite unter "News"
zu finden. (www.bgfc.de)

Karsten


----------



## Hummer (12. September 2005)

*AW: The big fat unbelievable and ultimate Big Game Raid! (BGFCD goes Mexico 09.05)*

Was für Fische! Wahnsinn! :m

Petri

Hummer


----------



## Jirko (12. September 2005)

*AW: The big fat unbelievable and ultimate Big Game Raid! (BGFCD goes Mexico 09.05)*

...iss wohl auf ewigkeiten eingebraint bei jan & co. - mhm? ... was für beeindruckende kampfgeschwader... da bleibt einem wahrlich die spugge weg und hinter dem an der knipse stehenden, sollte man(n) sich verneigen - wat für traumhafte aufnahmen!... besten dank mein lieber für deine info #6


----------



## Sailfisch (12. September 2005)

*AW: The big fat unbelievable and ultimate Big Game Raid! (BGFCD goes Mexico 09.05)*

Hatte die Bilder bereits im Forum des BGFC gelesen. Den Bericht von dem Skipper kannte ich noch nicht! 

@Karsten
Könntest ja mal versuche die Kollegen dazu zu bewegen, hier einen Bericht einzustellen.


----------



## Rausreißer (13. September 2005)

*AW: The big fat unbelievable and ultimate Big Game Raid! (BGFCD goes Mexico 09.05)*

Schöne Geschichte Karsten #6 
Da spring der Captain zum Schluss auch noch über Bord...
abgefahren....

Aber Super Fische #6 

Ich glaub ich lass mal lieber morgens die Marmelade weg und wechsle wieder auf Rühreier mit Speck. :g

Männerfische. #6 

Gernot |wavey:


----------



## Karstein (13. September 2005)

*AW: The big fat unbelievable and ultimate Big Game Raid! (BGFCD goes Mexico 09.05)*

@ Kai: joo, ich frag morgen mal nach. Und erinnere die Beiden auch gleich dran, dass sie sich hier anmelden wollten. 

@Gernot: los, komm rum morgen - same place, same time. :m


----------



## stefanwitteborg (13. September 2005)

*AW: The big fat unbelievable and ultimate Big Game Raid! (BGFCD goes Mexico 09.05)*

...wirklich beeindruckend....


----------



## wodibo (13. September 2005)

*AW: The big fat unbelievable and ultimate Big Game Raid! (BGFCD goes Mexico 09.05)*

Wat für Yellowfins  #d Ich krieg mich gar nicht mehr ein....wenn ich da an meine "Babys" im Indopazifik zurückdenke, wirds mir peinlich :q
Muß jetzt aufhören, der Neid frisst mich grad auf :m


----------

